
HyperTrack docs have moved from Readme.io to GitBook - arjun27
https://blog.hypertrack.io/2017/02/02/the-all-new-hypertrack-docs/
======
gkoberger
ReadMe founder here! The new docs look great, and the feedback is helpful! If
you have any more, I'm greg [at] readme.io :)

